
The Inventor of Email Is V.A. Shiva Ayyadurai – The Facts - mbgaxyz
http://inventorofemail.com
======
mbgaxyz
So is networked messaging the same thing as "email"?

Shiva:

"What Tomlinson and the ARPANET (a predecessor of the Internet designed for
the military) folks invented was a rudimentary form of text messaging at best.
But I created EMAIL , the entire system replicating all the functions of the
interoffice mail system (Inbox, Outbox, Folders, Attachments, Memo, etc.) -the
email, we all know and experience today. Never did I use any component of the
ARPANET to create this system."
[http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/panache/ray-
to...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/panache/ray-tomlinsons-
story-about-inventing-email-is-the-biggest-propaganda-lie-of-modern-tech-
history-shiva-ayyadurai/articleshow/51337493.cms)

Smithsonian:

"Exchanging messages through computer systems, what most people call “email,”
predates the work of Ayyadurai. ... Many innovations are conceived
independently in different settings. Historians who have documented the early
history of electronic messaging have largely focused on the use of large
networked computers, especially those linked to the ARPANET in the early
1970s. Ayyadurai’s story reveals a contrasting approach, focusing on
communicating via linked computer terminals in an ordinary office situation.
The system was localized, linking only three campuses rather than multiple
large institutions. It was a small enterprise, rather than a big enterprise
story." [http://americanhistory.si.edu/press/releases/statement-
natio...](http://americanhistory.si.edu/press/releases/statement-national-
museum-american-history-collection-materials-va-shiva-ayyudurai)

